# problema sistema de teatro en casa LG



## gamer669 (Dic 1, 2007)

hola, miren mi problema es q compre este home teater:

http://img219.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pic0555mp0.jpg

aqui unas fotos traceras:

http://img127.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pic0557sl1.jpg

http://img158.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pic0558rm4.jpghttp://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pic0559hj6.jpg




y no tiene entradas para R y L, para conectar por ejemplo la pay station o la xbox y poder tener el sonido 5.1.

la cuestion es, ¿como puedo hacer o q le puedo soldar y en q partes para q tenga entradas de audio y asi poder escuchar mis juegos en sonido 5.1?

porfa q ya estoy desesperado!

de antemano gracias y espero sus respuestas.


----------



## ciri (Dic 1, 2007)

Si lo compraste hace poco, supongo que tiene garantía, y desde ya abrirlo, para meerle cosas raras.. mmm no es buena idea.

En el manual no dice nada de conectar RL?

Otra cosa..

Si el equipo de audio no está preparado para sonido 5.1, no se va a escuchar en 5.1, digo por la play, yo tenía la misma idea, pero lo dudé cuando pensé en eso..


----------



## gamer669 (Dic 1, 2007)

si, el equipo esta preparado para, 5.1, ademas con eso de la garantia son puras jaladas, vivo en colima colima, mexico, y marco a LG por q la porqueria ya no lee los dvd's solo los cd's, y me dan unos numeros q marco y no estan en servicio o no lo an pagado y asi y marco otra vez a LG y me dan los mismos y no me saven decir vien cual es la direccion asi q ya e decidido tomar autoridad sobre mi home teater y meterle mano yo ya q la agarantia vale madre....

y por cierto porq pasara eso porq dejo de leer los dvd's y los dc's si me los agarra?

y no en el manual no biene nada de R y L


----------



## ciri (Dic 2, 2007)

La verdad debe tener algo mal eso!..

Pregunta, que se me ocurre..

Existe diferencia alguna sobre, un equipo de esta índole, para conectarlos a la PC y para los que se conectan en un DVD?

Y vuelvo a insistir, en el manual tiene que decir algun tipo de conexionado al DVD, si fuera el caso.. y estos tienen la misma salida que una play..

PD: consejo... un pequeño curso de fotografía no vendría mal, se ven todas fuera de foco..


----------



## gamer669 (Dic 3, 2007)

mirta no entiendo muy bien tu pregunta...

y en el manual no biene nada, ademas q el dvd solo tiene las salidas verde, azul, roja q son de altadefinicion para q se conencto a una tele HDTV... y uno amarillo para el video, osea es el amarillo para conectarse a unatele normal...

porfa alluda q ya quiero jugar al guitar hero en mi sonido 5.1 U_U


----------



## DIODICO (Dic 15, 2007)

amigo sin ofender pero el modelo de tu home cinema es basico, que quiero decir, que solo repro. dvd, svcd,vcd,mp3 y cd´s y tiene radio fm. el modelo es asi.

aaaaaaaaaaaaa y como dice ciri toma mejor tus fotos sobre todo si incluyes información como el modelo del artefacto.

saludos chau


----------

